# Is It So Soon??



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Is it so soon to wet camp? We are headed out this weekend its gonna be chilly but I can't wait any longer. If I use water hookup, will my lines freeze if its below 20 degrees?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Is it so soon to wet camp?Â We are headed out this weekend its gonna be chilly but I can't wait any longer.Â If I use water hookup, will my lines freeze if its below 20 degrees?
> [snapback]90789[/snapback]​


predicted low for Saturday is 26.
That being said, Boonsborough is down in a hole and it may get quite a bit colder there.
You can always go and just unhook your water hose at night.
A jug of water to pour in the toilet when you need it at night and you're all set.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

What Jim said and sleep with the kitchen sink and bathroom sink doors open and the bathroom door, no heat in the bathroom. Where ever you see a waterline open that door for the night and keep the furnace at a comfortable temp and you should be fine.

Drain the low points and water heater when you get home for good measure.

Bill.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> kywoman said:
> 
> 
> > Is it so soon to wet camp?Â We are headed out this weekend its gonna be chilly but I can't wait any longer.Â If I use water hookup, will my lines freeze if its below 20 degrees?
> ...


Will my toilet tank freeze? Our does the chemicals protect it?
What about the water heater should I leave everything winterized?
And use just bottled water for cooking ect..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Or just don't de-winterize and just bring some bottled water to drink and bring the dirty dishes home. Use the public restroom during the day and the Outback toilet only at night.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I know the campground she's going to.
High Saturday is 43 and sunday is 44.
tanks should be ok. If you get nervous, just pour a little pink antifreeze in them.
Hose should be fine during the day, just unhook it at night.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You should be fine
Just un hook your outside water line and leave the bathroom door open
and keep a little water in a jug just in case during the night someone needs the bathroom

Don


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> I know the campground she's going to.
> High Saturday is 43 and sunday is 44.
> tanks should be ok. If you get nervous, just pour a little pink antifreeze in them.
> Hose should be fine during the day, just unhook it at night.
> [snapback]90803[/snapback]​


Ok will do.
This is our first outing in the new camper. I wanted to go close. We have a scheduled appt at Northside on Friday to fix some of the things that were not wright in the PDI and thought I would kill two birds with one stone. I want to make sure that everything works like it should before we head off to Flordia for Spring Break.
Thanks for all you help 
You all ROCK!!!
I had never been a member of a cult before and I like the way it feels.
HAHA


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > I know the campground she's going to.
> ...


let me know if you need directions or anything.
I live about 15 minutes from the campground.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

kywoman,

I doubt that the campground will have their water turned on to the sites yet, so disconnecting your hose won't be an issue. If you want water, you'll have to fill your tank if you plan to use the faucets and such. If it is in the forties during the day and md to high twenties at night you should be fine. Have fun no matter what.

Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

When we camped two weeks ago it got into the teens at night. Just unhooked the city connection and filled fresh tank. No probs at all. It was in the 50's during the day though. I don't think it would have been ok if was freezing all day.


----------

